# What are the best CCO near Sacramento?



## tkh777 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been dying to go to one after hearing so much about them on MUA but don't really know where to look.
TIA


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 4, 2009)

there is one in Napa and Vacaville, in the bay area--theres Gilroy. Out of the first two, Napa is better + you can catch some great scenic views and a nice lunch or dinner while in Napa.


----------

